# cutting phenolic



## timber715 (May 29, 2008)

I got a hold of some 1/2" phenolic pieces but don't know which tool to use to cut it. I didn't want to waste any, so I ask how do you cut it before I cut mine?  
Btw, I googled and came up more confused and without an answer...


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Timber

This is what works for me ,,,some masking tape on the cut (bottom and top side of the phenolic) and using the band saw, phenolic like to chip real easy...


=========


----------



## timber715 (May 29, 2008)

Bobj3,
thank you for your reply, I dont have a bandsaw but I do have a scrollsaw and a jigsaw, which do you advice would work better? 
Thanks in advance...


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI timber

The jig saw with a edge guide and a hack saw (metal cutting ) blade in the jig saw..

==========



timber715 said:


> Bobj3,
> thank you for your reply, I dont have a bandsaw but I do have a scrollsaw and a jigsaw, which do you advice would work better?
> Thanks in advance...


----------



## timber715 (May 29, 2008)

that was fast, thank you I got those... will start now...


----------

